# Fishfinder repair offshore



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I got the chance to go on an offshore trip yesterday that me an my fishing partners had planned for a while. A week before the trip I took the boat out for a shake down cruise and discovered the live well pump had gone out. I replaced the pump and then I replaced that pump. The first new pump had clearly had the plate taken off that accesses the impeller. Always check the pumps you buy to make sure they are "new" as they sure charge new prices. Lesson learned. Head offshore...way offshore and learn that the bottom finder is reading 17.2 feet more than 50 miles out. Re-set the sounder at the "black box" and turn it on off several times. Ultimately, I poured three 16 oz bottles of water into the transducer reservoir and it fixed the problem and it read bottom great.I just thought I would share this tip in case this happens to someone else - it could save your trip. I was sure happy to not drift fish the entire Gulf.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

First of all, I need the numbers for that seamount that comes to within 17 feet of the surface. We can talk about that later. 

When you say 'transducer reservior' you have thrown me a bit. Do you have some sort of sump, in the bilge that your transducer sits in? I'm guessing this is not a 'thru hull'. Just curious.

I think that moonshine would be superior to water. Then again, who wants to waste good shine?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It looks like this. [Yellow/Black box] It's a shoot thru the hull unit aka M series Airmar unit.

Get the water out of it...Fix the leak and put Non-Tox antifreeze in it.


----------

